# Wtt tsa 12 gauge semi auto



## ElwoodUT (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a brand new in box ducks unlimited edition tsa semi auto 12 gauge that i would like to trade for a nice muzzle loader, 7mm or atv.
This is a limited edition that was only made for du with the black barrel and receiver with walnut stock. Has the ducks unlimited logo and stamped "ducks unlimited" on the receiver. It is a beautiful gun.
Please call/text 8019412739


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## ElwoodUT (Jul 27, 2012)

Due to the angle/shadow you can't really see the duck head on the side of the receiver. I only pulled it out of the box for a second for a couple quick pictures.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

How much would you sell it for???


----------

